
Show HN: I rebuilt a web-based IDE - hlsiira
https://www.atheos.io/
======
fasterpython
This is nice! How does it compare to other options in this area, e.g hosting
VSCode online ([1] [2])?

[1]: coder.com [2]: gitpod.io

~~~
hlsiira
I think it depends on what you're going to use it for. If you're using it for
serious heavy professional coding, you might find Atheos lacking, but I'm a
hobby coder and I really like it's simplicity and compact form.

I know it goes against best practices, but I code almost exclusively 'in
production' since it's easiest for me to do so. Coder, GitPod, and VSCode I
believe all have somewhat virtual file managers but Atheos actually directly
acts on the files of your server so when I notice a small typo/bugs on one of
my sites, I can login and change it without any extra steps.

Atheos also doesn't really have a strong method of code compiling. It does
support syntax highlighting of most languages thanks to the Ace Editor (Same
as the one from Cloud9), and it does have a terminal plugin allowing you to
issue commands to the server directly.

I did take a lot of keyboard shortcuts from VSCode in hopes of making it
easier for someone to switch between without too much of a hassle. Having the
built in Git Integration that is 99% complete has really helped my workflow as
well.

One of the things I really enjoy about Atheos is that it's such a simple
codebase that if there is a feature I want or someone asks for, I can add it
pretty easily, either as a standalone plugin or built in. At this point, I'm
only really limited by my ability to make something.

~~~
ToFab123
> I know it goes against best practices, but I code almost exclusively 'in
> production' since it's easiest for me to do so.

You should not put that on your cv

~~~
hlsiira
Lol I won't.

------
dabbit
Is this an alternative to GitHub Codespaces and GitLab WebIDE?

~~~
hlsiira
Yeah, it's very similar to the Theia IDE, but it's easier (last I checked
which was a year ago) to self host with authentication and I think has a much
smaller form factor, both on the server and the client.

